# Netzwerk zwischen Laptop und XBOX



## Ukrainez (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich brauche hilfe

ich möchte Netzwerk zwischen Laptop und XBOX herstellen Wlan beide sollen zugrief an internet haben

Geht es mit Acesspoit funktion?



Internet - lan -> Speedport W700V - wlan -> Sinus Basic 3 - lan ->xbox

I

|---wlan---> Laptop



Laptop ip wlan DHCP 192.168.2.100 --> 192.168.2.199

Speedport W700V 192.168.2.1

Sinus 154 DSL Basic 3 192.168.2.2 Repeater an Speedport ausgewelt

XBOX 192.168.2.3

Funktioniert nicht.

hat jemand ahnung was ich falsch mache oder link zu guter anleitung wie ich die einstellungen vornehmen soll







und noch ne frage ich habe 16+ leitung geht es mit den Sinus ins netz zugehen?


----------

